# Concert versus Symphony



## u_luv_it (Jun 28, 2004)

Just about to order a 2.0 TDi SE. Just need to decide on stereo.

Apart from it holding 6 discs, will I notice muc change from the standard concert to the optional symphony stereo?

Also - would the sound quality with Bose be the same on both models?

Cheers


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Personally I think the concert is the better unit.


----------



## IanS (May 7, 2002)

I have symphony on my A3 and I think it's a good system. It doesn't have the power that the BOSE had on my TT, but having had a Concert unit on my previous A3, I think you would need to have a keen ear to notice the difference.

One thing to bear in mind is that if you have the symphony unit, you lose the cup holder in the dash and get a coin tray instead.

The ability to load 6 CD's into the dash is great, or at least it was until I got an iPod :?


----------



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

Concert and Symphony are the same head unit just that symph has the 6 changer and capacity to play tape.
Gubbins inside amps and stuff are the same.
Symph is the dingo's kidneys. IMHO


----------



## h5djr (Mar 7, 2004)

Not able to comment on the sound quality between the units as I have only had A3s with the Concert (both I and II) units. But from an ergonomic point of view I think the Concert setup is better. With the Concert the switches and cup holder are at the top of the console and the air conditioning controls a higher up and less behind the gear stick. The space below these controls is also larger and as I wear different glasses for driving it allows me to keep them in the space. The glasses case will not fit in the space if a Symphony is fitted. A minor point perhaps, but important to me.

My existing A3 1.8T has a 6 CD changer mounted in the boot and the new A3 2.0 TDI SE DSG that I have on order will have one mounted in the glovebox. Again much better than trying to change CDs whist driving.

Only my views but I hope they help you make up your mind.

David R


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

IanS said:


> The ability to load 6 CD's into the dash is great, or at least it was until I got an iPod :?


How do you connect your ipod?


----------



## IanS (May 7, 2002)

christtopher said:


> IanS said:
> 
> 
> > The ability to load 6 CD's into the dash is great, or at least it was until I got an iPod :?
> ...


I've got an iTrip FM transmitter. As I live out in Suffolk, it works a treat as about 50% of the FM band is clear. When I travel into or around London, it is less useful as whilst there is usually one or two clear frequencies, these change as I get further west.


----------



## etlsngd (May 27, 2004)

Maybe a stupid question, buy why on earth can't you have the cupholder with the Symphony? Haven't heard a decent reason yet? The coin tray takes up the same ammount of space when folded, so its not a size issue. Maybe if drink were to spill it would go all over the radio so they though it was best to remove? Maybe the fact that it would be lower than with concert it would interfere with movement of the gearstick on a manual?

Not that one should really get hung up on cupholders, but ...

(still waiting for my A3 TDI SE DSG - without cupholder :wink: )


----------



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

For what it is worth, you won't miss it. I had two in the A2 and they were a talking point for the first month or so. Never really used them after that.


----------



## R32Paul (Jun 20, 2004)

For what it is worth....

I have an A6 Avant at the moment while my A3 is repaired. It has concert but no Bose - sound is very poor!

Sympthony and Bose is good (and I know a little about hifi!  )


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I agree wih that completely. Played a Chillies CD in my dad's non-bose Concert A4. Sounded bloody awful. It did get better as the amps warmed up, but still no where near as clear, rich or controlled as the bose concert in my A3.


----------

